# What if you can't go to bathroom anywhere except home??



## 16276

My situation is like this. I cannot go to bathroom anywhere than my home, and if i go to the bathroom somewhere i feel so alerted that i can't do what i have to do..., So before going out of the house i need to empty myself, usually it is fine when i have no important staff to do that day, But when the days i go to work i have to wake up 2 hours before i leave, so i have enough time to use the bathroom, But that's not it, I WORRY SO MUCH ABOUT GOING TO WORK, I THINK " IF I DON"T EMPTY MY BOWEL NOW< I WILL WANT TO DO THAT AT WORK, AND WITH THOSE THOUGHT IN MY MIND GUESS WHAT.. I CAN"T DO IT.Does this happen to any of you?


----------



## 16963

Do you have C or D?I'm uncomfortable anywhere except my house, but I'm IBS-D, so when I have to use the bathroom... I take what I can get. I don't have any other options.


----------



## 16276

I have C and D and everything in between.


----------



## 19391

I have IBS-D and I don't have the option of only going at home. Public washrooms are my saviour since I am more stressed away from home than at home. Is it because of other ppl being around that you can't go, or the fact that public washrooms aren't that clean?


----------



## 16276

Yes it is other people around if some public bathroom or it is that someone will wonder why i am so long in the bathroom , if i am at work.It May Sound Crazy, I can't go Because i am afraid i will not be able to go, and then i will have to take a cab and rush home.Same thing happens for me at home, I can't Go normally before leaving to work Because i worry that i will not be able to go.


----------



## 16963

It's definitely hard when you can't go first thing in the morning. I've started to have a smootie every night, and that seems to make my BMs come like clockwork in the morning. I guess all the fiber?


----------



## 14448

I have this problem!I HATE going if there are other people around. Even at home I don't feel comfortable if someone is in my flat. I have mainly D, so sometimes I have no choice about using public toilets. I joined the gym at uni mainly because it has private, single cubicle toilets, so if I get D I just wave my membership card at the receptionist, stay in the loo for 30 mins or so, then come out and let them assume I've been working out or something!I also have the problem of not being able to leave home unless I've had a BM in the morning. Usually this isn't a problem but when I went through a period of C a few years ago I took an aloe vera gel capsule and occasionally used glycerine suppositries, which helped.Remember- when you are in the toilet you are anonymous! I often forget this. Just stay in there till people leave. Also, carry a deodorant spray and flush the loo as you go to make you feel less self-conscious.


----------



## 20663

Remember- when you are in the toilet you are anonymous! I often forget this. Just stay in there till people leave. Also, carry a deodorant spray and flush the loo as you go to make you feel less self-conscious.[/QUOTE]i have d, so its like you alll said, i dont really havemuch of a choice bathroom wise. i go where i can find a place in a real emergency. and while public places arent exactly ideal, ive gotten really comfortable with it by now. Sukie's right, the one good thing about publictiolets is that you're identity is secret. and ina store, who really cares how long you stay in the bathroom(unless you're with other ppl or there's only one stall) i carry a scented spray in my bag, and i just wait for theother ppl to leave if i've embarassed myself.


----------



## 14529

omggg, i've got the same freakin' horrible problem, too. I have IBS-C, and I have to wake up at least 2 to 2 1/2 hours early before going anywhere to give me enough time to 'flush' out whatever I can. If I have an important event the next day, I worry so much if I'll be able to go in the morning and feel somewhat comfortable. (I'm always in discomfort, but there are different levels of discomfort). I end up getting more constipated from the anxiety, and plus I can't sleep. Not fun. Not fun at all. An yeah, home is really the only place I can go.


----------



## 15469

Hi thereI totally feel you guys!!! i have the same problem! If im anywhere outside of my house, i freak out! Why are we cursed with this damn thing????


----------



## 14529

Do you, Asian Girl, wake up earlier than you have to, too?


----------



## 22771

I did it before in my highschool. I remember it was the 1st day of school when I really have to wake up early in the morning but I am used to wake up late in my vacation and every time I wake up the first thing that I do is go to the bathroom and empty myself out. But on the 1st day of school I haven't emptied myself because I waked up 5:30 in the morning which I am not used to go to empty my bowels because I do it every 10:00-12:00 pm.So in school I really felt uncomfortable that I really have to let my bowels out. And I'm very lucky cause its flag ceremony time so almost everybody came to the ceremony except for me I did go to the bathroom to do it and I'm very comfortable doing it because everybody is busy outside at the ceremony.


----------



## 14159

Interesting to know there is someone else with such problem. I can go to the bathroom only at home. When Iâ€™m out of home I simply never have an urge.


----------



## 22144

According to Buddha (who was just a man like you or I):Eat when hungrySleep when tiredPoop when you have to







Listen to your body. Take a massive dump at work. Fart proudly. Everyone poops... and believe it or not, quite a few people **** at work. I do and nobody judges me. The only thing that sucks is that the toilets are like... 50 yards from my desk.


----------



## AllStrZ

I got the same problem, I hate going anywhere besides my house. I use to empty myself before school, but now i don't have to worry about that because I'm on homeschooling.


----------



## Haunted

I have exactly the same problem with going to the bathroom in places other than home. Private hotel rooms are fine, but at more public places like school I can't go. I've never taken a dump at school in my life







But everyday is so painful because I get so gasy but I hold it all in until I get home. Gas = bloating. So about half way through the day I start to look fatter and the pain just gets worse and worse.


----------



## yobehappy

I have IBS-DI have found that mebeverine hydrochloride and a positive attitude help.I get up every morning and tell myself every morning that I have many positive qualities and abilites,and one irritant will not hamper me.I have been prescribed mebeverine hydrochloride 200mg controlled release capsules.I have been taking one every morning for the last three months.The only thing I am scared of now is a long bus travel.Does anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Dandaman

i would always try to avoid it my best to go anywhere else but home but in my senior year of high school it was so bad i just had to get used to the fact that i would be in the public bathroom for a while every day. its really all about how you think, you just have to realize its not embarassing, everyone shits. when you gotta go you gotta go


----------



## dreday

Dandaman said:


> i would always try to avoid it my best to go anywhere else but home but in my senior year of high school it was so bad i just had to get used to the fact that i would be in the public bathroom for a while every day. its really all about how you think, you just have to realize its not embarassing, everyone shits. when you gotta go you gotta go


 Ya everyone uses the bathroom, but its hard to say, just go when you gotta go. My hous eis far far away from my social life and "friends" that I used to go hang out with. Its harder especially when they're a member of the oppsotive sex, and you know that they're going to judge you or joke abotu it or be weirded out. How can we just not care about what people htink, when them knowing would be completely humiliating. Thats my prolem Im trying to solve. Im starting to try and accept the fact that I have this chronic illness, it's just, I worry about what people that I have to hang out with think.


----------

